# Gpu-Z Bug Or...  (Nvidia 215 335M)



## potentiality (Jul 26, 2011)

Compare these revisions...  (note the shader and rops)










No 200 core I can see has 384 shaders.  Only ferni or N12E-GTX.

What the heck is going on?  Is it simply a 5.4 bug?

Thus far testing has shown the Revision FF is not having the issues the A02 does with game crashing.

Is there anywhere someone can find a whitepaper or something that tells what changed between each revision of a Nvidia gpu core?  Google hasn't been much luck.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 26, 2011)

is this from the same gpu with just different gpuz versions ? or different notebooks ?

nvidia does not publish the changes between their revisions, but i never heard that anything significant changed


----------



## Bo$$ (Jul 26, 2011)

bandwidth, pixel fillrate and texture fillrate are the same, the shader count has definately not physically changed .: gpu-z was reporting them wrong


----------



## potentiality (Jul 26, 2011)

Different laptops from same line/specs.  The FF version was in a replacement motherboard.

I need to get a A02 then to run on 5.4 to see if encounters same issue.  If not, then there must be something more going on??


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 26, 2011)

potentiality said:


> I need to get a A02 then to run on 5.4 to see if encounters same issue



that would help alot


----------



## cheesy999 (Jul 26, 2011)

potentiality said:


> I need to get a A02 then to run on 5.4 to see if encounters same issue. If not, then there must be something more going on??



or run the other one on 5.3?


----------



## potentiality (Jul 26, 2011)

Sounds like its a bug.. here is something for ya.



i has m11x said:


> I noticed that when mine displays correctly, it says A2. I got it to display incorrectly again and when it does it says FF. It is GPU-Z that is not displaying the correct info.
> 
> 
> Edit: Another pic displaying correctly.



Link.


----------

